# Friesian stallion in charcoal



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi guys, I haven't posted in a while..

Here's one of my latest horse commissions - a Friesian stallion in charcoal (size A3). Hope you like him!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

This is spectacular! If you looked quickly you'd think it was a photo.

I wish I had one fraction of your talent.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Beautifully Done.
I love how you captured the movement of the Freisan.

Nice work with the Charcoal.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

beautiful work!


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow...You have amazing talent. Beyond beautiful, please keep us updated on your works!


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Will do. Thanks guys!


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

Fantastical!


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_That's gorgeous!! Wish I could draw like that but all the artistic talent went to my brother, unfortunately..._


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh well I'm sure you can do something your brother can't! Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_(yeah....have babies! lol) Sorry - I couldn't resist_


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Yeah well I guess I was thinking more in terms of a special talent...but I suppose you're right. :wink:


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, your really talented!!


----------



## Heybird (Jan 7, 2009)

Awesome work! Love it


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Woo-Wee!!! This is amazing. I need to break out the charcoal again. Wow!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

LOL! So true! :lol:


Dreamer1215 said:


> _(yeah....have babies! lol) Sorry - I couldn't resist_


----------



## saskiayankee (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow! It is really beautiful!


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## jessetjames (Mar 24, 2009)

Holy mother of horse drawings thats amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

So amazing!


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## reinbeaudream (May 4, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's beautiful...nice job!


----------



## kljumper14 (Aug 26, 2008)

Gorgeous, you really captured him perfectly.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

That's amazing! We'd love more!


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

OH...would you?


----------



## HorseSavvy (Mar 15, 2009)

:shock: That is gorgeous!!!! You've got major talent, dude! I can't get over how amazing that is! I want it haha! That's so cool


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh, thank you very much!


----------



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

HorseArtist said:


> Hi guys, I haven't posted in a while..
> 
> Here's one of my latest horse commissions - a Friesian stallion in charcoal (size A3). Hope you like him!


I absoluetely adore it! So stunningly beautiful..


----------



## RidingBareback (Jul 1, 2009)

That's amazing! It's so detailed and life-life! Utterly stunning!


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

excuse me while i go burn my sketchbook....


you are beyond amazing - thats incredible!!


----------



## HorseHuggers (Jul 10, 2009)

omg you really show alot of felling in your work! beautiful


----------



## PassionHorse (Jun 14, 2009)

That is simply amazing! Wonderful!


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Breathtaking*

Absolutely positively beautiful! No argument. You have amazing talent. I envy you!!!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm starting to work with charcoal, do you have any tips?


----------

